# :SOLVED: Vienna Synchron player - Empty library?!



## Thlian (Aug 3, 2022)

So downloaded Vienna assistant and the libraries to it`s respective folders.
When going in to settings in synchron player the path for which the player scans are correct.
Still my Factory explorer tree are completely empty? And I can`t find one single video from VSL that explains how to install them to the player. As they are taking for granted that when installed in assistant, it just works. But nooOOOO it doesn`t


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 3, 2022)

iLOK stuff all activated?


----------



## Thlian (Aug 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> iLOK stuff all activated?


Yep


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 3, 2022)

Off to support you go


----------



## Thlian (Aug 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> iLOK stuff all activated?


UGH!!
I varies a bit how they are being activated? Anyway, it had to be activated by opening cloud session in iLok and drag over. Puh! Enough of that!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 3, 2022)

So? It works now? What did you end up buying (today)? Have fun!


----------



## Thlian (Aug 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> So? It works now? What did you end up buying (today)? Have fun!


As you suggested, Big Bang Regulus 
Downloaded the free one as well


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 3, 2022)

Cool! BBO, the most addictive invention since crack. Run! Erm… I mean Fun!


----------



## Thlian (Aug 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool! BBO, the most addictive invention since crack. Run! Erm… I mean Fun!


🤔 can't relay to that analogy.
I was dragged out by my wife. "GO do something useful!" 🤏




Have to check out everything later, build a template, more skoove lessons, going through my music theory and so on. Oh yeah, and change the front door


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi,

How did you get the libraries to show up? I opened a cloud session but have no idea how to get these to show up. Would be nice if vsl would streamline this a bit.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2022)

1. Open the iLok Cloud instance





2. Select Show Details





3. If the marked link is labeled "Switch to Automatic Mode", click it and confirm. Don't do it if it's already in Automatic Mode.





Now you don't have to activate VSL licenses but instead you can simply open the iLok Cloud and all licenses that are availble in your account will automatically be accassable via iLok Cloud.

EXCEPTIONS: Our free libraries DO NOT work in iLok Cloud. Instead you have to activate these on an iLok USB key or on your machine.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you get the libraries to show up? I opened a cloud session but have no idea how to get these to show up. Would be nice if vsl would streamline this a bit.


Please check under https://www.vsl.co.at/myvsl if you already have linked your iLok account to your VSL account.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Please check under https://www.vsl.co.at/myvsl if you already have linked your iLok account to your VSL account.


My problem is that the libraries aren’t actually showing up in the player. I think everything is linked with my ilok.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> My problem is that the libraries aren’t actually showing up in the player. I think everything is linked with my ilok.


Please check in the iLok Manager of the licenses show up and if you have enabled the iLok Cloud.
Also, check if Automatic Mode is enabled, or enable the licenses manually.
After that you have to restart the Synchron Player / DAW to re-trigger the license-scan. We have plans to impove that in future, but for now you have to reswtart the host.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Please check in the iLok Manager of the licenses show up and if you have enabled the iLok Cloud.
> Also, check if Automatic Mode is enabled, or enable the licenses manually.
> After that you have to restart the Synchron Player / DAW to re-trigger the license-scan. We have plans to impove that in future, but for now you have to reswtart the host.


I’ll try this in the morning.


----------



## Thlian (Dec 11, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I’ll try this in the morning.


Had the exact same issue. But after activating iLok cloud they appeared in synchron player.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 12, 2022)

Ben said:


> Please check in the iLok Manager of the licenses show up and if you have enabled the iLok Cloud.
> Also, check if Automatic Mode is enabled, or enable the licenses manually.
> After that you have to restart the Synchron Player / DAW to re-trigger the license-scan. We have plans to impove that in future, but for now you have to reswtart the host.


Hi Ben,
I have opened the cloud session, set it to automatic and restarted the Synchron player yet they still don't show up.


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Hi Ben,
> I have opened the cloud session, set it to automatic and restarted the Synchron player yet they still don't show up.


Please double check in the Vienna Assistant that the libraries you want to use are installed and the "Repair" label does not show anywhere.
If this is also all ok I have to redirect you to [email protected] for further investigation, sorry.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 12, 2022)

Ben said:


> Please double check in the Vienna Assistant that the libraries you want to use are installed and the "Repair" label does not show anywhere.
> If this is also all ok I have to redirect you to [email protected] for further investigation, sorry.


Thanks Ben, gonna try this. Appreciate all your help 😊


----------

